# Bad Dog



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

The Cat half of Kelcat is away this weekend. This has obviously dsturbed Pushka who has spent a lot of the day barging into rooms she normally ignores & searching the gardens for her Mistress.
She trotted upstairs a while ago & plonked herself in front of the fire...& licked her snout a lot ...which made me wonder why her snout was orange...which made me go downstairs...which made me discover I have 50% less Shepherds pie than I did an hour ago :evil: 

Strange how a change of scenario changes a dogs rules! I know I'm not supposed to laugh but she looks immensly pleased with herself.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Why would your shepherds pie be orange????????? Sorry have never made one so its a genuine enquiry    

Floyd stole a whole madeira cake yesterday normally he doesn't touch anything, must just have liked the smell and taste of it :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Carol - Twas orange 'cos I made the topping with mashed sweet potato & swede


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't ya just love em :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My favourite theft story with mine over the years was when I had just put a large mackerel on the grill pan ready to go under the grill. Phone rang, went to answer it, turned round to see cat up on worktop with fish in mouth. I let out a yell whereupon the cat dropped the fish right into the waiting jaws of the dog below:evil: 

Did you eat the rest of the shepherds pie then? I certainly didn't fancy the fish :lol:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I remember when I was little my mother had bought some steaks, a very rare treat. She'd just dished up, turned away to put a pan back on the cooker, and the cat shot its paw out and hooked a steak. My mother retrieved it and wiped it with Dettol 8O. She washed it under the tap, put it back under the grill and served it to my father. He seemed none the wiser - maybe it was such a rare treat that he thought that's how it tasted. :lol: 

I think I'd have done the same but skipped the Dettol. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Your stories make our dog, Jessie, appear to be quite angelic.

Planning to cook a huge batch of pheasant casserole this morning, I left about a dozen pheasant breasts to defrost over night on the corner of the kitchen worksurface - and they were there, intact, this morning !

Such a good dog .............. sometimes :wink:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL  
That reminds me of a camping trip with our old dog, Toby.

We were in Dolgellau and had a lovely fire on which to cook our Welsh lamb chops. After carefully smothering them in oil and garlic - all done by torchlight - we went to cook them only to find 3, not the original 4. The dog was immune to our glares all evening, but we know he took them from the unusual garlicy doggy breath!

Lesley x


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Our previous dog Max the labrador - was a walking stomach - he jumped up on chair and snaffled a 1lb box of Black Magic - we feared the worst but no ill effects apart from a lot of belching and trumping all night - or was that me? 8O 

He escaped into next doors and came home with live parrot in mouth didn't know what to do with it so next doors had to come and retrieve a rather soggy very unhappy bird. Least he didn't eat it.

He constantly ate the cat food and the cat ate the dog food if it had chance. He liked anything except dog food so we often gave him egg and chips.

Sadly he died in a accident with a Land Rover - worst day of our lives but his memory lives on and we often laugh about stuff he did. Don't ask me about rogering the goal posts on the rugby pitch for that is another tale!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi, your lucky there was half left.
tomnjune


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When one of my daughters was young she made her first chocolate sponge. Unfortunately it burnt and was put out for the birds to eat.

Gemma our old rescue dog had many varied tastes after doing a 'Ray Mears' in a local forest for several weeks before we acquired her.

It seems she found it and lurved it!! No ill effects apart from her doggy doo-doos looking and smelling like choccy sponge mix for a couple of days!


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

my mums german sheppard had the turkey off the side after being cooked one christmas she just cut the bit out with the teeth marks stuck it back in the oven for a while and dished it up only telling us years later


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

It is a truth universally acknowledged by lurcher owners that any food at reachable height must be in want of eating.

There's not even a guilty look about it, she'll just snaffle it and take it to her basket. Thankfully it's usually just toast crusts. Makes us laugh anyway.

D


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I recall rehabbing a lab once, a particularly troublesome one! One day I came in, heard this snuffling noise from the kitchen.

Open the door, and there was Toby, in the corner of the room struggling with something on the floor - he turns and looks at me with a chicken carcass stuck on the end of his nose, trying to look innocent as his could! :roll:


----------

